# v12 nissan skyline



## chubba4nissan (May 25, 2007)

The v12 engine should be put in the nissan skyline 



Chubba


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think you should rethink, at least 12 times, before posting . . . .


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

I think some bloke did put one in his yellow r34,i think it made 1200 bhp, but a 6 litre, you can make that from a rb skyline engine anyway,im pretty sure the rb skyline engine had more torque at 1200 bhp to!! gtrlux is right you should rethink at least 12 times before posting!!


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

"v12 nissan skyline"

????

mmm...wwwwhy?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

cause its uber 1337 yo!


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

what does that mean? 

yo


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

it means its super cool


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

damn straight G


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

like.... whatever


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

skylinegts2gtr said:


> I think some bloke did put one in his yellow r34,i think it made 1200 bhp, but a 6 litre, you can make that from a rb skyline engine anyway,im pretty sure the rb skyline engine had more torque at 1200 bhp to!! gtrlux is right you should rethink at least 12 times before posting!!


You are right. You can get 1200 bhp from a RB26 but not with only 1.2 bar of boost.

LMF


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

As the "bloke" who owns the yellow one with 12 cylinders wrote,you cant get it with 1.2bar out of the RB,and for sure it is not driveable like a 12cylinder quadturbo`d 6liter big engine:bowdown1:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Wasn't LMF's car a 6.8 litre?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

is lmf's car up and running now?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

More importantly,

Is Luc Michel still driving a Rover 800    

:flame: :flame: 

:wavey: :smokin:


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Wasn't LMF's car a 6.8 litre?


6715 cc to be exact...


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

ChristianR said:


> is lmf's car up and running now?


Running but still in a long tuning process...


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

bladerider said:


> More importantly,
> 
> Is Luc Michel still driving a Rover 800
> 
> ...


James, I don't own any car with a japanese 6 cylinder engine...

I now drive a Peugeot 806...


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

LMFRACING said:


> 6715 cc to be exact...


You will miss those 85cc.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cool !!!

They're crap as well so I can still take the pi$$ when I next see you buddy !!!

   

Be well,

j.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

LMFRACING said:


> Running but still in a long tuning process...


fantastic news - i remember reading about your project years ago


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

LMFRACING said:


> Running but still in a long tuning process...


So what is the hold up?????

I would have thought that with all that incredible effort you have put into that car, you'd be at it 24/7 so you can drive the thing properly, and see what it can do.


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Cool !!!
> 
> They're crap as well so I can still take the pi$$ when I next see you buddy !!!
> 
> ...


James, I don't know if 806 are crap but a Peugeot is on pole at the 24 hours of Le Mans...


----------



## kickasskez (May 11, 2007)

i think its rong to put a v12 in the skyline 
one of the main reasons i love the skyline so much is because of the fantastic sound from the straight six.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

kickasskez said:


> i think its rong to put a v12 in the skyline
> one of the main reasons i love the skyline so much is because of the fantastic sound from the straight six.


It's not the noise you need to worry about - as a V12 would sound great.. 

It's the weight, you would get unbelievable amounts of understeer if you stuck a 6litre V12 in a skyline chassis. [Unless you stuck a ton of bricks in the boot – which would kind of defeat the purpose!]


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Wasn't the LMF V12 r34 not road legal and unable to go on a track due to noise levels???

Sev


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Luckham said:


> It's not the noise you need to worry about - as a V12 would sound great..
> 
> It's the weight, you would get unbelievable amounts of understeer if you stuck a 6litre V12 in a skyline chassis. [Unless you stuck a ton of bricks in the boot – which would kind of defeat the purpose!]


The all aluminium 6.7 liter MB V12 engine is not any heavier that the RB26 and it's cast iron block.

LMF


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

Geneva Motor Show: V12 quad-turbo R34 GT-R - Autoblog

Weight = 2,200 pounds???

Is that a typo? I have an R32 and I plan on shedding some weight to achieve -3,000 lbs, But 2,200? WOW :clap: 

LMF, Your car is one of my favorite's, upload a track pic or two when the tuning is sorted.


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

2200 is not a typo. It is a goal. We are around 2600 at this time but the car still has steel doors and many heavy parts that will be replaced in the future. Going down to 2400 should be quite easy. Removing the last 200 pounds will take a little more time and certainly cost a lot of money.

LMF


----------



## Lambda One (Jul 3, 2007)

What the hell happened there? I don't work for Thor Racing anymore, how the hell did their avatar and user name come up when I posted on my new account ?

Lyndon.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hiya Luc Michel,

Hope you are well pal.

I had a nice long chat about you and your car in its previous life as a road car with someone who knows you and it very well, and I told him what you had done with it and that got me wondering what its latest status is. I know you got it working and I think you raced it a bot but I wondered how it was all going,

Any news bud ?

J.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Any video of this running/on the strip or on the track? I'd love to hear/see it running, bet it sounds incredible.

Rob


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

YouTube - Skyline V12 4 turbos


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Could that clip have been more disapointing?


----------



## darkfire_uk (Sep 17, 2009)

yep, 

could have had a ferrari on it


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

This car seems to get pushed around more than driven.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

ru' said:


> Could that clip have been more disapointing?


I agree


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Skyline-V12

All in French though! Lots of claims, nothing backing it up from what I can see?


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Thank you...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

There is about a million photos of it on the net.....But bugger all of it going!

....Does it get driven? or is it a "Trailer Queen"?


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

The "disapointing" video shows that the car is able to move on it's own power. Call it the way you want. I don't really care...

LMF


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

LMFRACING said:


> The "disapointing" video shows that the car is able to move on it's own power. Call it the way you want. I don't really care...
> 
> LMF


I think the problem is that nobody really knows much about the work you've done to the car Luc as you only seem to do the odd magazine and the web doesn't hold much info. People are always doubters until given the facts unfortunately.

Do you have some build pics and possibly a dyno sheet for the 1000bhp you could possibly post up? I remember the thread you had on here from years ago, any chance of an update Luc?


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

I am not here to argue with doubters...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nobody asked you to argue Luc; just a request to provide more details of the V12 car you built. :thumbsup:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

LMFRACING said:


> I am not here to argue with doubters...


Is there any video of the car moving at speed around a track???

Any footage of a dyno run or anything of it moving and its power and all these "claims"

Theres none that Im aware of.

Plenty of short clips of it being pushed into and out of car shows and being on display,but thats all.

So what was the point in doing all that work then just to do 10mph in it or have it pushed around be people all the time???

Its a rather pointless project if thats all it can do or if thats all you are doing with it.


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok, let's call it "rather pointless project"... Anything else I can do to make you happy ?


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

That's one of the oddest responses ever.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I only thought the vid was disapointing 'cos I wanted to hear the engine. Please don't think I'm doubting etc.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! Septic!

....I think the project looks awesome, But comeon, Can we see it in action?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

ru' said:


> I only thought the vid was disapointing 'cos I wanted to hear the engine. Please don't think I'm doubting etc.


yep same as me


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i agree id love to see it go theres no need to be blunt luc just want to see your car in action mate?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Like all projects, everyone wants to have their input...
I've seen it running and driven, albeit not in competition or at any fast pace...i'm sure Luc will be going to many more events with it in the future.
Glad to see you are still "work in progress" Luc. Just shows the level of commitment you have to the project.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Its a a lovely "looking" car indeed and a lovely project,BUT. its a "trophy car",as someone else said before.It gets put on display at car shows,starts up to get driven into and out of the areans and thats about it.

I mean come on now,allmost 2 and a half years later on at this stage and it hasnt been dynoed,never been driven in anger around any race track or speed tested,yet all these wild claims floating around.

Is it any wonder that people are saying dissapointed or boring or let down considering.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

True that it appears to be a 'trophy' car, but there has been an immense amount of money poured into it, and i guess only so much can be done at a time. Research and trials have obviously been a mammoth task at an extravegant cost.
I remember Luc parking this car next to mine at the very first JAE i went to at Billing back in 2003. Had no engine then...at least it has one now 
I still maintain this car will be something to watch in the future.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

LMFRACING said:


> Ok, let's call it "rather pointless project"... Anything else I can do to make you happy ?


Yes,there is actually.


Show me the exact specs of this car,post its dyno proven bhp,torque and its revs at which the figures where achieved.

Post pictures and video clips of the car being driven properly at speed and not down a road at 10mph or being pushed around by some blokes,or sitting at a car show doing nothing.

Please do that for me.

Can you do that for me???


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

is it true that this car isnt road legal in france?

i just remember someone saying that to me a year or so ago

Think it is an awesome car, would love to see it in the flesh.

What stage is it at now? or what key things are left on the never ending tuning lists 

Chris


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

any updates on this ?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Watched this thread with interest when it was active. Would be good to see where its at now.

There are a few folks that are 'disappointed' or 'let down'.....WTF????? He's not building it for YOU FFS!! YOUR not contributing to the build costs...
To moan that someones not progressing fast enough or to your liking just stinks!! SO WHAT if the car pottles about at 10mph....at least the meat of the project has been completed i.e the car moves under its own power..

If all the moaners contribute some funds to Luc's build fund then they might have something to say but to try and spend the guys money for him just shows that you have absolutely NO idea of what a project of this size costs..

TT


----------

